# ملتحٍ يقتحم كنيسة العذراء فى عزبة النخل



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*كان راكباً توك توك وأصاب خمسة أشخاص..*

*ملتحٍ يقتحم كنيسة العذراء فى عزبة النخل *

*




*

*النيابة تتولى التحقيق 
*​*
*​​
*كتبت شيرين ربيع*
*شهدت كنيسة العذراء بشارع ألفريد بمنطقة عزبة النخل، أحداث فتنة طائفية جديدة بعد اقتحام أحد الملتحين الكنيسة، وهو يقود "التوك توك" أثناء إقامة أحد الأفراح بها، وقد تسبب فى إصابة خمسة أشخاص وهم وليد إسحاق عزيز، حنا عزيز حنا والذى أصيب بارتجاج فى المخ، طارق إسحاق عزيز، مينا حنا عزيز وبيتر أمير إسحاق.

وذكر نبيل غبريال أحد محامى المركز المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، أن النيابة تتولى التحقيق فى القضية رقم 30195 لسنة 2008 بجنح المطرية، فى حين يتلقى المصابون علاجهم بمستشفى المطرية. 

المحرر .. روايات بعض الشهود تشير إلى ان الأصل فى الأمر هو حادثة امام الكنيسة تحولت إلى مشاجرة بالسكاكين والسنج
يشار فقط إلى ان الحادثة - وبحسب رواية ذات الشهود - حدثت بالتوازى مع تجمهر عين شمس *




*هجوم جديد علي كنيسة بمنطقة عزبة النخل بجوار كنيسة عين شمس و الاعتداء علي المسيحيين وإصابة خمس منهم مسيحيين إصابات خطيرة*​*







 

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2008)

* أكيد هيطلع بيان يقول أن الكنيسه هى اللى جت فى طريق التوك توك 
هقول أيه بس 
الارهاب مش جديد عليهم
شكرا على الخبر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (25 نوفمبر 2008)

_اكيد الموضوع هيتفبرك و نطلع احنا الغلطانين او يطلع مختل عقليا
يلا ربنا موجود​_


----------



## nonaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ولسه ياما نشوف
ربنا موجود​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

قلة الادب و الارهاب و الظلم والافترى عادتهم ولا هايشتروها ؟

عموما مهما يعملوا احنا ثابتين في المسيح





شكرا ستار على الخبر 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*اكيد الجاني مختل عقليا 

مرسي علي الخبر

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## man4truth (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جماعه دى احداث متزبطه مع بعض
ده تخطيط ارهابى
لازم ناخد بالنا وايدينا تبقى فى ايديين بعض ضد الارهابيين المحمديين​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

نقول اية طيب

ربنا يرحمنا ويهديهم


----------

